# [After Effects] Hilfe, Tutorials



## Crimestyle (30. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,
Ich bin auf dem Gebiet After Effects 5.5 totaler Neuling. Jedoch möchte ich mich damit vertraut machen. Kennt ihr vielleicht ein paar Links zu DEUTSCHEN After FX Tutorials, auch für Anfänger?
Falls dies nicht der Fall ist habe ich ein paar direktere Fragen:
-Effekte gehen nur in Kompositionen?
-Wenn ja, wie erstelle ich eine KOmposition, die praktisch mein Bild /video ist und nicht nur ein schwarzes Bild?
-Wie wende ich effekte an?
-wie wende ich effekte an bestimmten Stellen des Bildes an?
-Wie geht das mit den Masken und was ist der sinn von Masken?
-Wie setze und bearbeite ich KEyframes?
EDIT:
Ach ja, Wenn ich ne Komposition habe und ich zieh ein Video da rein, dann bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, egal wo der "zeitschieber" ist!! woran liegt das?
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen...(am einfachsten wären tutorials)
Mfg,
Crimestyle


----------



## Kaethe (30. Dezember 2002)

Drück mal F1 in AE.

Da steht alles geschrieben was Du wissen musst.

So haben wir uns auch durch das Programm gekämpft.


----------



## goela (30. Dezember 2002)

Für AE gibt es sehr wenige Tutorials. Viele sind nur in Englisch erhältlich. Du kannst aber mal bei ADOBE "vorbeischauen". Dort findest Du ein paar Tutorials.
Ich kann Dir nur raten, wenn Du mehr mit AE machen willst, dass Du Dir ein Buch anschaffst.


----------



## fungo (30. Dezember 2002)

http://www.creativecow.net sehr tighte seite!


----------



## goela (30. Dezember 2002)

> Kennt ihr vielleicht ein paar Links zu DEUTSCHEN After FX Tutorials, auch für Anfänger?


Tja und da ist ja wohl http://www.creativecow.net aus zwei Gründen nicht dass was er sucht! Ist weder etwas für den Anfänger noch ist die Seite in Deutsch!

Aber die Seite ist trotzdem sehr gut!


----------



## Crimestyle (30. Dezember 2002)

so ich bins nochmal.
Ich habe mich jetzt mal mit fast allen punkten oben soweit vertraut gemacht, dass ich sagen kann, ich beherrsche sie  !
Aber jetzt habe ich ein Problem:
Ich habe eine Ebene und ich möchte 2 MAsken machen...soweit so gut...
Ich möchte z.B. die 1. Maske die ganze Zeit  haben und die 2. Soll erst zu einem bestimmten zeitpunkt aktiv werden und auch zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt wieder verschwinden! Wie gehts das?? Bei mir sind beide masken von der 1. bis zur letzten Sekunde Immer da!!!
Wohlgemerkt alles in einer ebene...mit 2 oder mehr würde das ja gehen...aber das wird mit der zeit ja unübersichtlich!!
EDIT:
Kann mir einer sagen wie das mit dem Motion Tracker geht... ich habe alles soweit dass ich die ankerpunkte festgelegt habe...aber wie verknüpfe ich jetzt meine MAske mit dem Motion Tracker keyframes?


----------



## goela (31. Dezember 2002)

Vielleicht hilft Dir dieser Link weiter!

MotionTracking


----------



## Crimestyle (31. Dezember 2002)

Aber wie geht das jetzt mit den MAsken?? (s. Post weiter oben)?????


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Dazu musst du mit Keyframes die Maskendeckkraft ändern:


----------



## mcsack (6. Januar 2003)

*Links*

deutsch
http://www.videox.net/
http://www.slashcam.de/katalog....ts.html
http://www.computerchannel.de/softwar....1.phtml
http://www.fuego.de/Writing/fachstorys/afx4.html
http://www.adobe.de/motion/tips/aftmomath/main.html
http://download-tipp.de/Detail/4172.shtml
http://www.freenet.de/freenet....effects
http://216.40.198.154/10226
http://sebi.cyte.de/programm/aeplugs_d.html
http://www.digitalschnitt.de/produkte/software/afx.htm
http://www.informatik.htw-dresden.de/~stripg....glische Foren
http://www.lynda.com/HyperNews/get.cgi/aftereffects.html
http://www.postforum.com/forums/list.php?f=11 

etwas was du brauchst wird schon dabei sein


----------



## Crimestyle (6. Januar 2003)

Herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe!
Leider funktionieren die meisten Links aus dem letzten post nicht! (ich schätze wegen den ...)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Hast du die Maskensache denn hinbekommen?


----------



## Crimestyle (6. Januar 2003)

Im groben ansatz schon. Mein Problem ist nur, Das sich die Deckkraft langsam ändert und nicht Schlagartig. Wenn ich mehrmals die Maske ein- und ausblende, dann geht das z.B. von 0% über 11, 25, 75% bis 100%! wie kann man das schlagartig machen???

Und nochwas:

Im Vordergrung steht ja immer der Clip, der ganz oben in der Zeitleiste steht. Wenn der sich aber mit dem darunterliegenden clips überschneidet, sind die effekte von denen darunter ja nicht mehr zu sehen! Ich denke mir, das kann man mit transperenz machen. Wie geht das mit Transperenz... Oder wenn das die falsche möglichkeit ist, wie geht es dann????


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Zu Punkt 1... 

Zu Punkt 2 weiß ich nicht so recht, was du willst


----------



## Crimestyle (6. Januar 2003)

Danke für die Hilfe.

Zu Punkt 2:
Durch die Obere Ebene sind die Effekte die Darunter liegen nicht zu sehen! Ich will aber, dass man die Effekte, oder die Clips trotzdem sehen kann!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Soweit ich dich verstanden habe, markierst du einfach die oberste Ebene und drückst "t"


----------



## Crimestyle (6. Januar 2003)

So Bild geht jetzt (falls es vorher nicht funktioniert hat)!
Und das mit dem "t" geht nicht!


----------



## Crimestyle (6. Januar 2003)

So geht doch!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Hrhr das Bild ging vorher auch, nur musste man in yahoo-Manier "Ziel Speichern unter" wählen.

Jetzt alles klar?


----------



## Crimestyle (6. Januar 2003)

Hmmh...
Das mit der Deckkraft...bei 100% sieht man die anderen Ebenen nicht mehr und bei 0% sieht man die obere nicht mehr...
Irgentwie hab ich es geschafft die obere auf 100% zu stellen und man sieht die anderen trotzdem noch...
Weißt du zufällig wie das geht?
Oder muss ich einfach ein gutes Mittelmaß finden?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Beschreibe doch mal den gewünschten Zieleffekt.


----------



## Crimestyle (6. Januar 2003)

ok mal ganz einfach und nur als beispiel:
Das original ist Folgendermaßen:
Es liegt eine Katze auf dem Bett und springt vor schreck an die Wand.

1. effekt:
Ein ca. 1 Sekunde dauernder Blitz der die Katze trifft... (das habe ich schon geschafft...allerdings nur mit einer neuen Ebene pro Effekt (kann ich auch mehrere effekte in ein Clip machen und diese Zeitlich steuern??)

2. effekt (also wieder neue ebene)
Wenn die katze vor die wand springt soll es ein Blutfleck geben..(auch geschaft mithilfe des pinsels)

3. effekt (nur test)
Ab dem "blitzeinschlag" soll das Bett elektrisch geladen sein...ich wollte einfach nur ein gewitter darüber legen (also übers bett)
Weil ich es nicht anders kann, will ich eine neue ebene dafür machen (wenns besser geht bitte sagen)!
Aber da die Ebene sich ja quasi mit der ebene des Blutflecks überschneidet sieht man den "Blutfleck Clip" nicht mehr!

Lösung: Mit der Deckkraft... aber bei 0% ist das Gewitter ja nicht mehr zu sehen und bei 100% das blut nicht mehr...! Jetzt wollte ich wissen ob ich da experimentieren muss, oder ob man das irgenntwie so machen kann, dass das Gewitter 100% hat und das Blut auch 100%??


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

> kann ich auch mehrere effekte in ein Clip machen und diese Zeitlich steuern?


Klar, einfach die Ebene anwählen und "e" drücken.

Zu deinem Gewitter-Blutfleck-Problem. Dazu musst du mit Masken arbeiten.

Du erstellst also dein Gewitter und legst die Blutfleckebene darüber.
Dann nimmst du den Markierstift (kein Plan wie der genau heißt) und setzt um den Blutfleck herum Punkte, bis du wieder am Anfang angekommen bist. Dann hast du die Ebene maskiert, sodass nur der Blutfleck sichtbar ist mit 100% der Rest hat 0% Sichbarkeit.
Ich mach gleich einen Screen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Januar 2003)

Hier der Screen:


----------



## Crimestyle (8. Januar 2003)

Ich komme mit der Zeitsteuerung von mehreren Effekten in einer ebene nicht klar...
Nehmen wir mal an:
Ich habe einen Clip von 20 Sek. länge:
1. Ich will ein Gewitter von sec 1-20
2. Ich will einen Blitz von sec 8-10
3. Ich will einen 2. Blitz von 10-12
4. Ich will noch einen Blitz von 10-12 (andrere stelle)
usw.
(ich weiß, Kinder die was wollen, kriegen was auf'e Bollen)

Kann mir das einer erklären oder eben machen und die Projektdatei anhängen?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Schick mir mal das Katzenvideo dann kann ich mal schauen, ob ich Zeit bekomme. Werde dir aber kein finales Produkt vorwerfen sondern nur das Prinzip.


----------



## Crimestyle (8. Januar 2003)

Das mit der Katze ist ja nur ein Test...bei der geschichte mit der steuerung der effekte dachte ich eher an schwarzen hintergrund..quasi nur als Übung...


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Die Datei findest du hier 
*
Zu beachten: *
Nicht alle Effekte kannst du sorglos ein und ausblenden, für manche brauchst du auch eine neue Ebene (jedenfalls habe ich das eben nicht gesehen).

Ich habe also auf die unterste Ebene 2 Effekt hintereinander angeordnet; die Ebene darüber ist ein leeres Matschrot und darüber die Blitzebene mit dem Transfermodus: "Negativ Mulitplizieren".
Viel Spaß


----------



## Crimestyle (8. Januar 2003)

Hab gleich 3 Sachen zu Fragen:
1. Was bringt der Transfermodus "negativ Multiplizieren"?
2. Was bringt der Effekt Einfärben?
3. Halbbildflimmern reduzieren ist einfach nur die Qualität verbessern oder??

Wenn ich das richtig versatnden habe, muss man einfach ein den Parameter "finden" der den Effekt ein- und ausblendet bzw. schwächt und stärkt...?
Hast du die GEwitter ebne auch nur mit "Neu-> Farbfläche" gemacht?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

> Was bringt der Transfermodus "negativ Multiplizieren"?


 Einfach gesagt, macht er schwarze Bildteile transparent.







> Was bringt der Effekt Einfärben?


 Damit kannst du deinem Video eine völlig andere Farbgebung verpassen. Ausprobieren!







> Halbbildflimmern reduzieren ist einfach nur die Qualität verbessern oder??


 Die Funktion verringert die Halbbildartefakte bei Interlaced-Videomaterial.







> Wenn ich das richtig versatnden habe, muss man einfach ein den Parameter "finden" der den Effekt ein- und ausblendet bzw. schwächt und stärkt...?


 genau.






> Hast du die GEwitter ebne auch nur mit "Neu-> Farbfläche" gemacht?


 korrekt.


----------



## Crimestyle (8. Januar 2003)

Dann nehme ich an, dass alle anderen Ebenen die du gemacht hast, auch nur Farbflächen waren?

Ich habe das jetzt auch mal gemacht...
Gewitter Ebene (Neu->Frabfläche SCHWARZ) ein paar Effekte hintereinander und übernander fertig!
Darunter eine neue Farbfläche: Die war rot. Und:
Der Blitz war nicht mehr auf schwarzem sondern auf rotem Hintergrund. Warum sollte man jetzt noch "negativ Multiplizieren" nehmen?

Ach ja das mit dem Einfärben verstehe ich nicht, da steht Schwarz abbilden auf: (dann Farbe auswählen)
Wird alles was schwarz ist, dann z. B. Gelb??


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

> Wird alles was schwarz ist, dann z. B. Gelb??


 Genau!
_____________________________




> Der Blitz war nicht mehr auf schwarzem sondern auf rotem Hintergrund. Warum sollte man jetzt noch "negativ Multiplizieren" nehmen?


 Kleiner Fehler von mir. Durch den Blitzeffekt wird die ganze Ebene einfach nur für den Blitz genommen, da brauchst du kein Screen als Transfermode (negativ multiplizieren).


----------



## Crimestyle (8. Januar 2003)

Aber irgentwas Funktioniert da nicht!
Der Blitz hat ja einen weißen Kern und zum Testen habe ich "Weiß abbilden auf Grün" gemacht.
Schwarz hat sich geändert, der Blitz jedoch, blieb gleich (also immer noch weiß)!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Du musst auf die Reihenfolge der Effekt achten. Ebenenanordnung der Effekte...


----------



## Crimestyle (8. Januar 2003)

Ja schon klar. Das krieg ich auch noch hin ;-)   !
Bei mir passiert nur eins von beiden:
Ich hab Gewitter gemacht, Schwarzer Hintergrund, sonst alles beim alten.
So dann Einfärben (sogar auf die gleiche Ebene)!
Schwarz ->Ganz dunkles blau
Weiß-> Hell Grün

Der Blitz wurde Grün...der Hintergrund blieb schwarz!
Oder ist der Effekt Gewitter eine Ausnahme? Mir ist da gerade was aufgefallen...der Hintergrund lässt sich über die Ebene gar nicht beeinflussen!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Januar 2003)

Die Ebene, auf die du deinen Einfärbeneffekt anwendest kosistiert ja nur aus dem Blitzstrahl, der Rest ist Transparenz, weshalb du entweder auf die Ebene drunter oder ins Leere schaust...


----------

